
Show HN: LESS library for easy scaffolding - muh0m0rka
http://stellar.stelavit.com/
======
muh0m0rka
An abstraction over the css flexbox model that I used for several projects
that I decided to package as a LESS library. Any constructive feedback is very
welcome :)

